# how much $ to fix loose shingles?



## todd_k (Feb 23, 2007)

We had some strong winds last night and I lost a 3 foot by 1 foot section of shingles off my roof, I found it in my yard this morning. It was too dark to see anything else up there but my wife called later and said she thinks she saw some other loose shingles still up there. About how much should it cost to get these resecured? I do have some extra shingles in my garage but I don't have the ladder (or the skill) to do this job myself.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Todd:
There is not much way to price a job like that from a remote location. I recommend you contact the local Home Builders Association and ask about a certified remodeler to look at it and give you a price.
He may not be the cheapest bidder but you can rest assured of a quality job.
Glenn


----------

